# Nice pomp today on shrimp east of Portifino



## wareagle#1 (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## BayouBob (Sep 7, 2020)

Nice catch. Gotta get myself out there. Tight lines
.


----------



## ericwood0707 (9 mo ago)

Nice! Wife Partner and I were out there today too 0900 - 1100 East of P-fino. Several rods were in use from several anglers. Nothing was bending as far as the eye could see. I estimated 15 rods within a mile. Nothing. Me: Zero bites while using fresh shrimp, live fleas and Fishbites. Bite should turn on soon. Looking for that magical 72 degree Pompano water temp.
Eric out of Navarre


----------



## Flyfisher59 (Jan 14, 2019)

ericwood0707 said:


> Nice! Wife Partner and I were out there today too 0900 - 1100 East of P-fino. Several rods were in use from several anglers. Nothing was bending as far as the eye could see. I estimated 15 rods within a mile. Nothing. Me: Zero bites while using fresh shrimp, live fleas and Fishbites. Bite should turn on soon. Looking for that magical 72 degree Pompano water temp.
> Eric out of Navarre


Water is over 72 now I think


----------



## wareagle#1 (Mar 25, 2019)

Flyfisher59 said:


> Water is over 72 now I think


Definitely been a slow year pomp fishing for most people. Hoping the best is yet to come. I’ve caught my limit on Memorial Day in years gone by so hang in there


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Water temp in Destin is 77, 3 degrees from being ready to start producing tropical storms and hurricanes!


----------



## Flyfisher59 (Jan 14, 2019)

wareagle#1 said:


> View attachment 1088726











Good job! specs for me across in the sound!


----------

